# Mayweather Makes Strongest Statement Yet on Pacquiao Bout



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> There is no turning back now for Floyd Mayweather.
> 
> The outspoken Money May has gone on Twitter to call out Manny Pacquaio and promoter Bob Arum:
> 
> ...


Article from *Bleacherreport*

Who would've thought, it all comes down to Manny's side. I'm sure Arum will mess it up though, sad that money has to determine whether the biggest boxing fights in ages happens or not. 

Also this is a clear indication that Floyd isn't ducking Manny like some have said, his going to jail after his May 5th bout (whoever his opponent is) and he knows that this is the right time for this fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

It's been down to Manny's side, it has been for a long time, Mosley took the Olympic style drug test, as did Ortiz, Mayweather just wants a fair and clean fight, can't fault the man for that.

Personally, I don't believe Pacqiauo is afraid of him, but I believe Bob Arum is scared shitless of this, Mayweather owns a pretty good reach advantage and his style would give Manny all sorts of problems. He's a better version of Marquez who Pacqiauo has struggled with three times. They need to keep in mind though, strike while the iron's hot and we've been doing this dance for years now, everyone knows this will be the last big super fight for Boxing for a long, long time but people aren't gonna be interested when they're both over the hill now is the time to make this fight happen.


----------

